# R34 GTR V SPEC UK CAR INSURANCE



## GED1 (May 3, 2002)

OK !!! just had my insurance renewall from Hill House Hammond have moved to Somerset from Buckinghamshire phoned up to tell them of move thinking premium will go down by hopefully a large amount, some silly girly on the other end of phone tell's me that they can refund me the great sum of £2.00 because of the move & the move should not make any difference to my renewall premium AHHH !!!!! makes me so angry why ohh why do they have these silly pepole answering the phone.
Anyway after phoneing six different companys Tett Hamilton / Hill House Hammond / Nissan motor insurance UK / Footman James/ Liverpool Victoria
all but one about the same £750.00 to £800.00 with no protected no claims.
Good old Liverpool Victoria £549.00 with protected no claims 180 days EU cover that includes me driving another car third party cover & my other half on the policy as well.
Just goes to show it's worth spending a couple of hours phoneing around !!!
GED1


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

I thought you were looking to sell your R34?

But yeah it's good to shop around for quote comparisons.


----------



## GED1 (May 3, 2002)

*SELLING MY GTR34*

I would still consider selling my 34 if I could find someone that had his sensable cap on & did'nt want to bid me in the NUT'SSSSS
Regard's
GED1


----------



## Sean-it (Oct 28, 2002)

Waiting for my renewal from Hil hammond next month

Though they did me a good deal for my new L200 Animal crew cab,
giving me 5 years NCB along with the NCB I have for the Skyline


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

That's the only good thing about being in that neck of the woods (i.e. farm country).. its lower risk than elsewhere.

I accidentally left my R33 GTR unlocked & unalarmed with the passenger side window fully down (don't ask how) in an open multistorey car park and when I came back to it 6 hours later it was untouched.


----------

